# Yay or Nay?? Opinions please



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

What do you guys think of this roof spoiler?
Korean Auto Imports

Looks like it could flow with the natural lines of the car...especially with the factory trunk lip spoiler.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

I think it looks OK but not sure if has any function or if it would help/hurt fuel mileage.


----------



## nickys68chevy (Jun 2, 2011)

looks good, whats the shipping estimate like?


----------



## Blue-LT (Apr 28, 2011)

Not for me, maybe if it was a hatchback.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

I did see another one (I think it was anyways) that was a little more subtle then that. I can't find it though...I just thought it would give the car a tad more of the "Sport Sedan" look instead of the "econo box". Not that it looks cheap...but you know what i'm getting at.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah i was thinking of this too, if u do go with it....please send me a picture or post one on this thread. Please and thank you 

CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

I like those, but the one in the picture seems like it pitches up too high. Do you know if that is an actual pic of one on a Cruze?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I used to work at a warehouse and the shipping on this thing (if UPS or Fed Ex) will probably be about $90-$150. Not sure about any other shipping methods. 

Would love one though...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

:th_thumbsdownsm: ...my 2¢


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

i think you could spend your money better elsewhere


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah exactly, Find something else, this could wait for a later time. I suggest TrifectaTune before anything else lol .IMO.fftopic:




gfxdave99 said:


> i think you could spend your money better elsewhere


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Needs a side view shot with the whole vehicle pictured


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Yeah exactly, Find something else, this could wait for a later time. I suggest TrifectaTune before anything else lol .IMO.fftopic:


 I know...and if it wasn't for the whole MANDATORY 91 octane useage for the trifecta tune then i'd be on it. But i've just had 5 years of a tuned turbo car that required 91 octane and even though i'm sure the gas mileage is still close to the same and it would make the car gobs more fun to drive...I need to enjoy cheaper fill ups for a while. Thats why i've been exploring suspension mods and some exterior mods to improve on what Chevy has already done.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

No spoiler on the trunk...maybe, but as previously posted, I don't care for the pronounced upward pitch.

If one has the spoiler on the trunk already, No way...only one spoiler for me please!


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Blue-LT said:


> Not for me, maybe if it was a hatchback.




likes this,


we need a like button like Face book


----------



## z3koeller (Jul 2, 2011)

Too ricey IMO. Agree it would look good if it was on a hatch, but a Cruze has no need for a duckbill, and it would look terrible, especially with the factory "spoiler" already on it.


----------

